# Gulp sand fleas



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone had any luck with the "Gulp" sand fleas. Real ones are hard to come by lately.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Never tried them but the fishbites are highly touted in Alabama so I tried them this morning while I was looking for fleas and actually caught the only pomp of the day on them, granted it was the smallest pomp I've ever landed but a pomp none the less. I caught about 7 fleas this morning all sack shriveling deep but only caught a monster big black drum on them.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

last fall I hit a hole at johnson beach that was full of hungry whiting.I decided to see what would happen if I threw a gulp sand flea in there. It was amazing,they swallowed the fake flea and the hook.had to re tie 3 times in a row. In a red hot bite they work great.I have also caught one redfish and one pomp with them.
I think they are like any other lure,if you can put one in front of a hungry fish,your chances are good.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Tried Fish Bites against peeled shrimp during a hot whiting/pomp bite this past fall. Nothing on the FBs. Fished them hard too. Unfortunately, bait is better.

FBs (orange) combined with bait seem to improve hook ups, although hard to prove. FBs do catch pinfish, croaker, pigfish and jacks though, almost as well as natural bait.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> ....about 7 fleas this morning all *sack shriveling deep* but only caught a monster big black drum on them.


Hahaha, classic. There needs to be a fishing show host that describes water depth like that.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

The one and only time that I have limited out on pomps was with the help of Gulp fleas. Now granted, it was a red hot bite, and toward the end of the limit I had ran out of fresh fleas. I put combined fresh and gulp fleas on tandem rigs. Since, I have fished with them several times, without success.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## aimpoint (Dec 10, 2014)

Caught a nice flounder on a Gulp sandflea when trying for pomps, otherwise no luck. If it fools a flounder than I think anything would eat it if you placed the bait where it could smell it.


----------



## 6169 (Nov 18, 2008)

When fleas are hard to come by I have used a double drop rig with a gulp flea on one hook and a fresh shrimp on the other hook with good success. About a 50/50 hook up on one or the other baits. Some times you have to smorgasborg the critters to get a bite.


----------

